# Ethics in India



## Doe (May 15, 2012)

Hi,

We are looking into surrogacy in India. It is fast, and cheap ... ideal. We spoke to one lawyer who won't touch India, because she claims that women are being exploited. She says they are held in bad conditions and they don't get the money we believe they are getting. 

Now, I believe that 'exploitation' is a subjective concept. What we believe is exploitation, may not feel that way to the 'exploited', and vice versa. If the surrogates have the free choice to do this, and they are well informed about the process, I don't think I would call it epxloitation. But I would like to hear what others have to say about the issue.  

Cheers


----------



## TeamD (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi Doe,

We have just had our third failed surrogacy cycle in Cyprus.  We have ran out of money and are getting tired.  India is on our list to investigate too as it is cheaper.  I'm slightly uncomfortable too with the way surrogacy works in India, it seems very like a production line but like you say, the women want to do this.  I will be looking carefully at the clinics in the coming weeks so if I discover anything worth reporting I will let you know.

Have you looked at any clinics yet?

TeamD
xx


----------



## Doe (May 15, 2012)

Hi TeamD,

on the ethics issue, this is what we were written by a couple from Canada who went through surrogacy with Dr Shivani:

"I would imagine that there could be exploitation of surrogates happening and this is why you need to get referrals from clients, and I would suggest sticking to the bigger cities in India where there is much more respect for the process and women in general.  A good doctor will ensure the surrogates are doing this for the correct reason, and take very good care of the surrogates during the process.  Our surrogate with Dr Shivani was given an apartment, healthy food, safe transportation and the best of medical care.  Recently we inquired if our surrogate would be interested in trying again with us and she quickly responded "YES".  We feel good that she would want to try again and that the experience was one that lead her happy to try again.
I know some clinics advertise in the newspaper for surrogates but now most of the large clinics like Dr Shivani have women showing up at the clinic by word of mouth referrals from friends and previous surrogates.  To me this says alot that the surrogates have found the experience satisfying and empowering, and that they would recommend to friends.  I could go on and on, but I wont.  The take away is to work with a reputable doctor and ask lots of questions about the surrogates, their husbands and the scenarios once the surrogate is pregnant.  "

We also spoke to several people who did surrogacy in India, with similar approaches, and with this we were satisfied on the issue.

After checking a small number of clinics in India, we decided that in India, the best option is probably Dr Shivani. If you need a donor though, it can be challenging to find a Caucasian donor willing to travel to India. 

Good luck!


----------



## kare72 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi we are also using Dr Shivani and have been very impressed with the care our surrogate is receiving.  We were told that a number of women do go on to become surrogates again often for the same family.  Sometimes people discuss ethics and exploitation against women in third world countries and I wonder do these people not feel that Indian women can make up their own mind.  Do we automatically assume that if someone is doing this in India that they are exploited where if a woman in UK or USA is a surrogate she is doing something of her own free will  Why do we not believe that Indian women can make this decision of their own free will??  We have been to India four times and have met some amazing women who are doing amazing things for families - please dont discount their generosity.


----------



## kiera19 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi ,

I have to agree with KAren72.....  They are not physically forced into doing surrogacy but rather a choice.  

The reason they are put into apartments /hostels is because it is very shamefull in India to have a child out of wedlock or if they are married the same principle apply's especially when religion comes into it.

The choice maybe that they do it is to feed their family or  take the money too help educate their children to give them a start in life, start their own business or maybe it is to help a couple who is unable to have children.
Only the surrogate mother will know her reasons . 

I  have done so much research into Surrogacy and there will always be good and bad clinic/agency's representing the surrogate mothers.

Best wishes to everyone on their journey xx


----------

